# Fuel line perished maybe, as generator is leaking petrol



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I noticed after switching off the generator it had been leaking during its monthly exercise, so I started it up again and it started dripping I think from the fuel line as its dripping onto the floor where the fuel line is , but cant really see for sure as I cant get out of my wheelchair but I get petrol on my fingers when running my fingers down the line. its coming up to 3-4years old and its stored outside 24/7 with a cover, plus it was a cheep generator, so Im guessing or hoping its only the fuel line that's starting to perish or come loose somewhere but the tube looks ok and feels smooth.. So I dont know but I will order a new line and hope that is the problem when I get my mate to look at it.

I thought the engine would sound rough or refuse to start if air was being sucked in from a dodgy pipe, but it runs normally?


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

A split line or loose nipple connection is possible. Check the float in the carburetor as well...it could be stuck open, allowing the fuel to overflow.


----------



## VelvetFoot (Nov 11, 2019)

I had that happen with my snowblower. I finally wound up replacing the carb. It was cheap.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Is there a standard size of fuel lines for portable generators? Mine is a Böhmer-AG _6500W_-_E (2800Watt)_


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Typically 1/4“ is pretty standard across all types of 4 stroke power equipment.


----------



## OrlyP (Oct 19, 2021)

Since you're replacing the fuel line, consider using fuel-grade clear tubing. Much easier to troubleshoot fuel flow issues as you can readily see if there's fuel in the line.

In fact, I think this ought to be standard on all small engines.









Amazon.com : Stens 115-414 Tygon Cut Length Fuel Line Clear Yellow, 1/4" ID x 3/8" OD x 10', ea, 1 : Lawn Mower Fuel Lines : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Amazon.com : Stens 115-414 Tygon Cut Length Fuel Line Clear Yellow, 1/4" ID x 3/8" OD x 10', ea, 1 : Lawn Mower Fuel Lines : Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.com


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Foe some reason I thought there was a line going from the tank to tap, but I was wrong.. Im guessing that pipe goes to the carb and then to the filter? Should I change any other pipes or is that the only rubber pipe?


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

I would remove the fuel hose and inspect it closely to see if it’s the actual problem. It looks to be a sturdy hose in your picture. I’m more inclined to think it’s a stuck carburetor float causing an overflow. Also see if your oil is watered down with gasoline. That’s a tell-tale sign of stuck float issues.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Dutchy491 said:


> I would remove the fuel hose and inspect it closely to see if it’s the actual problem. It looks to be a sturdy hose in your picture. I’m more inclined to think it’s a stuck carburetor float causing an overflow. Also see if your oil is watered down with gasoline. That’s a tell-tale sign of stuck float issues.


Thanks,, I have felt the pipe and its wet so its split somewhere Im guessing. Does that pipe go to the carb or filtre, Im totally useless with engines as you can tell? I have ordered a 1/4 (6mm) reinforced fuel hose and clips, so Im hoping it will be able to withstand the weather better with it being reinforced, or thats the idea anyway.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

I’m not sure why you ask for help and then do your own thing anyways. Trying to fix stuff by “guessing” is like shooting in the dark. A clear fuel line was suggested as well but you ordered a reinforced line instead. Have fun installing that… Have you checked the oil like I suggested?


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Dutchy491 said:


> I’m not sure why you ask for help and then do your own thing anyways. Trying to fix stuff by “guessing” is like shooting in the dark. A clear line was suggested as well but you ordered a reinforced line instead. Have fun installing that… Have you checked the oil like I suggested?


Sorry its not thats Im not listening, and if I could do these jobs myself and easy, I would get a clear fuel line and change it every few years, but its a real hassle getting people todo stuff for me, plus I wont be able to get my generator sorted for a good few weeks because of this.. Its a real pain having to relay on others and you have to make things as easy as possible or they wont do it... And no I havent checked the oil yet as I need to get out of my chair todo this and its a bit cold and wet atm. Basically I need to find myself a good woman


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

or mount the gen a bit higher up


----------



## ronskal (Feb 18, 2021)

I looked at a manual online for your unit, looks like you have a fuel filter in there also (probably plastic). Hope that has not cracked. Hopefully just a faulty fuel line where it split at the seam. Any fuel grade hose should work. Here in Texas and most US states, fuels are blended with 10% ethanol which is hard on rubber when it is not spec'd for it. Do they do ethanol blending in the UK?


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

iowagold said:


> or mount the gen a bit higher up


Good idea, but would need a weatherproof strong table or build 1 out of concreate slabs and breeze blocks, but yeah it would make it much much easier for me to inspect the generator and diagnose problems properly without guessing, Plus my mum could even fix any problems if it was higher up aswel... But I really must get myself a women as slowly getting past the age that women find attractive... But they do say men age like a fine wine 


ronskal said:


> I looked at a manual online for your unit, looks like you have a fuel filter in there also (probably plastic). Hope that has not cracked. Hopefully just a faulty fuel line where it split at the seam. Any fuel grade hose should work. Here in Texas and most US states, fuels are blended with 10% ethanol which is hard on rubber when it is not spec'd for it. Do they do ethanol blending in the UK?


Im pretty sure my generator only has a air filtre, no fuel filter, and yes our petrol has just gone up from 5% to blumming 10% ethanol, so thats not great. I havent use any fuel with 10% ethanol in the generator yet.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

if it was on a cart higher up you could wheel it out to work on both sides.

yea i am too independent to rely on others as well.
if i am taking breath i am working kinda guy!
lol!


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

iowagold said:


> if it was on a cart higher up you could wheel it out to work on both sides.
> 
> yea i am too independent to rely on others as well.
> if i am taking breath i am working kinda guy!
> lol!


Yeah that be ideal for me , but I would have to somehow fix it down, so it doesn't vibrate off when its in use.

Thats the most frustrating thing with having a good brain but a rubbish body. The reason I cant do any work on the generator myself is because im not great with my left hand, so Im buggered if I have to use both hands... All I can do on my generator myself really is check and top up the oil...


----------



## VelvetFoot (Nov 11, 2019)

speedy2019 said:


> All I can do on my generator myself really is check and top up the oil...


Your ahead of at least 50% of people, lol.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

speedy2019 said:


> Yeah that be ideal for me , but I would have to somehow fix it down, so it doesn't vibrate off when its in use.
> 
> Thats the most frustrating thing with having a good brain but a rubbish body. The reason I cant do any work on the generator myself is because im not great with my left hand, so Im buggered if I have to use both hands... All I can do on my generator myself really is check and top up the oil...


just use L channel or angle iron on the concrete and make wheel base to hold it in place for the "while in use"
pm if you need help on the design.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Today Ive managed to look where it's leaking, and as you move the pipe the fuel pours out. But that pipe I think goes into the air filter and will need to be taken off to, but the air filter is all connected to the carb so the filter looks scary to remove? Plus the pipe thats on it is as thick as straw in comparison to the one I bought,, so knowing my luck it wont fit?


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Ive just looked at this video and it doesn't look that scary to take apart, but like I say the replacement tube is at least twice the thickness?


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

speedy2019 said:


> the replacement tube is at least twice the thickness


The OEM hoses are pretty thin. If the I.D. of your replacement hose is the same as the OEM hose, you are okay. The O.D. does not matter that much (except that sometimes the clamps may not fit as well).


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

Today I have finally managed to change the pipe with a family members help, the old pipe was split in the middle. I havent started yet though as its inside atm, but when I removed the filter box, the carb etc was quite wobbly so I hope its still all connected to the engine as it should be? I noticed there was greeny/blue stuff on the bottom of the filter sponge and box? I checked the oil and it hasnt used any since last Feb, as theres still a few mm too much oil in it, it covers more or less all the screw threads, but it seems to be running well so I havent bothered to drained any.
Fingers crossed it starts ok tomorrow and I havent wiggled anything loose, As you can see the pipe is much thicker then the pipe that was on it.. So hopefully will last much longer and I bought clips with the tightening screw.

Old pipe










New pipe


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

I tried it today and it started with the first touch of the key and no more leaks, yey  Thanks guys


----------

